
I’m a World Champion in Backwards Running - ca98am79
http://narrative.ly/im-a-world-champion-in-backwards-running/
======
ainiriand
It is amazing to see that almost everything that the regular runner does wrong
in the stride going forward, is solved by just going backwards. No more knee
hurting or heel landing.

